# Sonic: After the Sequel (Sega should be ashamed!)



## legaiaflame (Nov 16, 2014)

Gameplay trailer: 

Discovered this game on http://segabits.com/! I have to say: growing up with the Genesis and Sonic the Hedgehog, was what got me into and made me passionate about gaming. And well, over the years Sega hasn't been able to capture the magic that was Sonic 3 and Knuckles/Sonic CD. (Sonic 4 came close but no cigar.) 

Pics: http://k36.kn3.net/taringa/5/1/7/2/4/5/0/lks2710/5A6.jpg?151

But there is an amazing, incredible, alternative fan game: Sonic After the Sequel! (created by one person and a group of very talented musicians!)

This game has all the magic that made up my childhood. It's what would have been a natural evolution of the 2d games. Only if Sonic Team continued to make 2d Sonic games. 

From the new and intuitive level designs; to the old physics engine! Each level is so unique and stylized, it's like magic! Levels ranging from geometric winter wonderlands where you are zooming on a jet snowboard, smashing Robotnik snowmen, to a giant battleship with anti-gravity drives forcing you up into the air like a mad hedgehog! And not to mention a boss battle where giant robots are made by Sonic to battle each other like Rock Em Sock Em ROBOTS! 

The soundtrack is quite good; leaning on the side of perfection! You will be in atmospheric zen! Well, for a Sonic game that is! 

The soundtrack is described (from wikipedia) as such"

_"The game's music has been particularly well received. Ponce called it "the best music ever" and "simply indescribable", opining that it raised an already high-quality product "to god tier".[22] Ponce wrote an article dedicated to the game's music two days later, clarifying that it equals or surpasses the quality of any other Sonic game's soundtrack.[25] The more reserved Polson claimed that the music "definitely rocks" and is clearer than that of Genesis games.[23] Similarly, the Red Bull staff called the music "absolutely stunning", likening it to gaming soundtracks of the early 1990s.[2] For McFerran, the soundtrack was "just as noteworthy" as the rest of the game.[24]"_

This is what I remember when I ran around in Sonic's world! No strange humans mixing with anthropomorphic hedgehogs!

























*You can download the game and the soundtrack here:*

https://sites.google.com/site/sonicbtsbooth/home

*Here are the awesome cutscenes in case you can't view them:*



*Sonic: After the Sequel OST Samples*:


----------



## Reploid (Nov 16, 2014)

Sega is, it just has good pokerface.


----------

